# 1a UI Webkomponenten Library gesucht



## dmike (16. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche eine richtig gute Komponente-Library fürs Web UI. Im Moment frikkel ich mit JQuery herum, was aber werde Spass macht noch effektiv ist. Zum Beispiel bastel ich mit mehreren JQuery plugins eine Tabellenkomponente zusammen. Dazu benutze ich:

DataTables DataTables - Extras 

JQuery Table DND Table Drag and Drop JQuery plugin | Isocra

und 

JQuery AddRow jQuery Table AddRow Plugin 

Was ich mir wünsche, wäre aber eine proffesionelle Lösung, die für 80% der Fälle out-of-the-box funktioniert und Features wie DnD, Zeilen/Spalten-Anordnung in Tabellen schon mitbringt (als Beispiel). Ich sag mal die unterste Grenze wäre zum Beispiel Vaadin Sampler (leider basiert das aber GWT). Das Ganze kann ruhig was kosten, wenn's gut gemacht ist. Könntet ihr das was empfehlen?


Danke euch und schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Noctarius (16. Dez 2011)

Wieso "leider auf GWT"?


----------



## dmike (16. Dez 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Wieso "leider auf GWT"?



Ja, das Projekt soll halt auf Struts/Jsp basieren (Argumente: das können alle). Und ich denke auch, dass ich es nicht schaffen werde GWT langfristig hier einzuführen. Naja ist halt so. Aber für Ideen bin ich echt offen.


----------



## Sonecc (16. Dez 2011)

Sorry für OT...
Ist GWT nicht eh zum sterben verdammt? hab da mal was gelesen..


----------



## maki (16. Dez 2011)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Sorry für OT...
> Ist GWT nicht eh zum sterben verdammt? hab da mal was gelesen..


Nö, ist nur eine Übertreibung weil Google auch an Alternatigven arbeitet.

struts 1.x dagegen ist schon seit Jahren tot, wird nur noch von Zombies beherrscht, böse formuliert


----------



## AngryDeveloper (16. Dez 2011)

Mit Vaadin bekommst du vom GWT im Hintergrund nicht ganz so viel mit.
Benutzen hier Vaadin und ich bin recht zufrieden damit. Das ganze auch noch auf OSGi aufgesetzt und der Build läuft mit Maven.



Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Sorry für OT...
> Ist GWT nicht eh zum sterben verdammt? hab da mal was gelesen..


Nicht das ich wüsste. Meinst du evtl. wegen Google seinem Dart?
Da gab es n Statement dazu: Google Web Toolkit Blog: GWT and Dart


----------



## Noctarius (16. Dez 2011)

Also ich nutze Vaadin auch in mehreren Systemen. Kann soweit auch nicht meckern. Sowohl in dynamischen OSGi Umgebungen als auch in einem Embedded Server mit Guice und Jetty läuft es wunderbar.

Das Framework mit Guice, Vaadin und einer MVC, (ACL basiertes) Security sowie UI-XML Binding Extension (inkl GUI Editor) werde ich demnächst auch unter OpenSource stellen. Wird aber noch ein wenig dauern 
Anbei zwei Screenshots der Anwendung für die das Framework entwickelt wird.


----------



## Sonecc (16. Dez 2011)

Hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen, wen es interessiert, dieser Blog Eintrag ist ganz interessant dazu: Future of GWT and GWT 2.5 [updated] | techscouting through the java news


----------



## dmike (16. Dez 2011)

Hmmmm, die Möglichkeiten sind wohl nicht gerade üppig was die Kombi UI Komponente + JSP angeht.


----------



## Noctarius (16. Dez 2011)

JSP sowieso nicht, wenn dann JSF und das ist für größere Projekte (nicht Intranet-Anwendungen) schlecht optimiert.


----------



## Swoop (19. Dez 2011)

Also ich nutz auch Vaadin bei 2-3 Projekten und es funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut =)


----------



## Noctarius (19. Dez 2011)

Interessant zu sehen wieviele Projekte dann doch Vaadin nutzen 
Bei uns in der Firma wird auch gerade ein aktuelles Framework so umgebaut, dass es neben Swing auch Vaadin als Frontendtechnik unterstützt.


----------



## Swoop (19. Dez 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Interessant zu sehen wieviele Projekte dann doch Vaadin nutzen
> Bei uns in der Firma wird auch gerade ein aktuelles Framework so umgebaut, dass es neben Swing auch Vaadin als Frontendtechnik unterstützt.



Ja stimmt ich dachte eigentlich Vaadin wäre nicht stark verbreitet, allerdings nutzen es wohl doch mehr als gedacht =)


----------



## Gast2 (20. Dez 2011)

JSF,GWT,ZK,Vaadin,CaptainCasa,RAP


btw. ist die ui von vaadin nicht gwt?


----------



## Noctarius (20. Dez 2011)

Vaadin basiert auf GWT bringt aber einen ganzen Satz eigene Komponenten mit.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Dez 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Vaadin basiert auf GWT bringt aber einen ganzen Satz eigene Komponenten mit.



sehr gut =)

Was benutzt ihr dann als JPA Implementierung?Hibernate oder EclipseLink? 
Wenn ihr alle OSGi verwendet bleibt ja eigentlich fast nur EclipseLink übrig, oder?


----------



## Noctarius (20. Dez 2011)

Also kurzer Umriss zu Vaadin.
Vaadin definiert eigene Komponenten, welche genau wie bei GWT vorkompiliert vorliegen. Der entscheidende Unterschied zwischen GWT pur und Vaadin besteht darin, dass Vaadin die App-Logik nur bedingt in JavaScript abbildet. In JavaScript liegt eigentlich nur der Kommunikationsteil mit dem Server (innerhalb der Komponenten) in JavaScript vor. Das bedeutet allerdings, dass nahezu jede Aktion einen Server-Call herbei führt. Dafür kann man nach belieben an der GUI rumschrauben ohne die Vaadin Komponenten neu zu kompilieren. Auch kannst du zur Laufzeit ganze Teile der GUI dynamisch hinzufügen und wegnehmen (z.B. mit OSGi Bundles) wie ich das bei meinem Adminmenü im Chatserver mache. Jedes Modul darf einen eigenen Adminmenü-Eintrag mitbringen. Wird das Modul aktualisiert oder deinstalliert verschwindet der Eintrag auch im Adminmenü und kommt eben eventuell in neuer Version direkt wieder.

Daher finde ich Vaadin für dynamische Anwendungen sinnvoller als GWT pur. Habe ich einen festen Satz an Funktionalität ist GWT sicher besser.

edit:
Der Chatserver nutzt Hibernate, für ein anderes Projekt habe ich jetzt mal Ebean genutzt. Das ist eine JPA Implementierung welche ohne PersistenceContext auskommt. War für diesen speziellen Fall etwas einfacher einzusetzen. Allerdings gab es dafür kleinere Bugs in Ebean zu umschiffen.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Dez 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> edit:
> Der Chatserver nutzt Hibernate, für ein anderes Projekt habe ich jetzt mal Ebean genutzt. Das ist eine JPA Implementierung welche ohne PersistenceContext auskommt. War für diesen speziellen Fall etwas einfacher einzusetzen. Allerdings gab es dafür kleinere Bugs in Ebean zu umschiffen.



Dachte immer Hibernate und OSGi vertragen sich z.B. wegen Classloading nicht so toll.


----------



## Noctarius (20. Dez 2011)

Naja geht schon, ist aber ein wenig tricksen notwendig, stimmt schon 
Wenn man JPA in OSGi nutzen will ist man eigentlich mit EclipseLink einfacher dran. An der Stelle wollte ich mir aber das Bytecode Enhancement sparen, weil *denk* .... hm .... *denk* ach ja genau, wegen dem Clustering


----------



## dmike (13. Jan 2012)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> JSF,GWT,ZK,Vaadin,CaptainCasa,RAP
> 
> 
> btw. ist die ui von vaadin nicht gwt?



das zk kannte ich noch nicht dafür jibbet ein dankeschön


----------



## ChrisX (19. Jan 2012)

dmike hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche eine richtig gute Komponente-Library fürs Web UI. Im Moment frikkel ich mit JQuery herum, was aber werde Spass macht noch effektiv ist. Zum Beispiel bastel ich mit mehreren JQuery plugins eine Tabellenkomponente zusammen. Dazu benutze ich:
> 
> ...



Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit  ExtJS gemacht, ein gutes Buch dazu ist "ExtJS in Action" . JQuery UI ist dagegen wirklich übel und würde ich nie für eine ernsthafte Webanwendung in Betracht ziehen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## dmike (2. Feb 2012)

Ich stehe mittlerweile zwischen Ext JS 4 und Dojo. Dojo ist free of charge. Ext JS kostet für 5 Devs ca. 2700 USD (ca. 2000  €). 

Beide kann man mit Struts 2 integrieren. Wie schwer oder einfach - und ob dokumentiert - weiß ich leider noch nicht. 


Hinter Dojo steht (vermutlich) IBM, so dass man von der planerischen Seite her sein Ruhe hat.

Würdet ihr eher zu Ext JS oder Dojo tendieren. Wohlgemerkt auch im Hinblick auf das Struts 2 Backend.

Ein paar weitere weiche Kriterien wären: gute Bücher, gute Doku, genug Support (Foren, Mailinglisten, "strong userbase"...)

VG!


----------



## c_sidi90 (3. Feb 2012)

JQuery nicht effektiv ? Ich kenn keine andere Webscript lib die so umfangreich, schnell und effektiv ist wie JQuery. Das sehen die Kollegen von Google anscheind auch so


----------



## dmike (3. Feb 2012)

c_sidi90 hat gesagt.:


> JQuery nicht effektiv ? Ich kenn keine andere Webscript lib die so umfangreich, schnell und effektiv ist wie JQuery. Das sehen die Kollegen von Google anscheind auch so



ah ja die bei Google... dann ja dann ist es bestimmt effektiv


----------



## c_sidi90 (3. Feb 2012)

> ah ja die bei Google... dann ja dann ist es bestimmt effektiv



Ich kann dir auch gerne weitere Beispiele nennen:

Amazon, IBM, Twitter, Dell, BestBuy, EA, Bank of America und und und, aber die haben ja alle keine Ahnung die Kleinbetriebe  :lol:


----------



## dmike (4. Feb 2012)

c_sidi90 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann dir auch gerne weitere Beispiele nennen:
> 
> Amazon, IBM, Twitter, Dell, BestBuy, EA, Bank of America und und und, aber die haben ja alle keine Ahnung die Kleinbetriebe  :lol:



So Listen  findest du auch für Ext JS, YUI oder Dojo (IBM) zb.  [1]+[2]. Ich werd mich auch bestimmt nicht mit Google messen können, was man effektiv nutzen kann oder was nicht (das meinte ich eigentlich)


Also, wenn ich die Wahl hätte zw. Wildwuchs und Chaos [3] oder einem Framework mit einer cleanen Architektur von einem Hersteller aus einem Guss, warum sollte ich dann auf JQuery setzen? JQuery ist sehr gut zur DOM Manipulation für mehr sehe ich es nicht. Am liebsten wäre mir nat. Vaadin aber geht nicht, weil Struts an Board bleiben soll. Daher sind noch im Rennen Dojo und YUI 3. (Ext JS ist   jetzt raus wegen der Licence) 



[1] Contributor Listing &mdash; The Dojo Toolkit - Reference Guide
[2] Board Members - The Dojo Foundation
[3] Building Large-Scale jQuery Applications


----------



## dmike (8. Feb 2012)

Sorry , dass das Thema nach mal aufwärmen muss... aber weiß vielleicht jemand wie leicht sich Dojo und Ext JS im Look customisen lassen? 


Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist kendo UI [1], leider gibt es das nur für ASP.NET.
Zur Not würde ich gerne einen Webdesigner darauf ansetzen, um die Dojo / Ext JS Widgets auf den Look von Kendo UI zu trimmen [2]. Wäre das möglich?

VG!

[1] Kendo UI - The Art of Web Development
[2] Basic usage


----------

